# Carnival Music?



## DARKxMOON

The way I choose my music, is with Kazaa. I will randomly pic choose music off the net. Thats how I found my music for our haunted house (if my directer aproves it) this year. Since your doing a carnival theme, I would suggest you look into scores of movies that were about clowns gone wrong. Steven kings "IT" ,"Killer Clowns from SPACE", and I think PeeWee had a dark carnival theme also. I hope that kinda helps.

Do you belive in the Dark Moon fairy ?


----------



## sisvicki

Hey, Mr Nobody - I'm following you around today, heehee

Like I said in a previous post, I'm scheming a carnival/freak show theme for Halloween 2004 and have been looking for the same thing. Here's a site to look at: 
http://www.phillyburbs.com/halloween2000/music.shtml
I can't remember how I found this but someone else suggested it. 
And I really enjoy listening to www.13thtrack.com radio. They sell some interesting music, too.
The other thing I started was a list of songs I like as I hear them to get later and I like to look on sites like amazon.com, search for halloween music and I can review some of them, too.

HHH


----------



## sisvicki

I found this one, too:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/machineryhill2

I'm thinking some Polka inspired music might suit carnival. I especially liked "Midnight Arrow".

See what you think.

HHH


----------



## Jack Reaper

There are tapes and CDs with movie music, like "Puppetmaster". The sountrack from "Lost Boys" has a carnival track.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## sisvicki

Here's another website:
http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm

particularly "Midnight Circus"

HHH


----------



## Hauntfan1

Last year I did a home haunt with a carnival themed and purchased the CD "Midnight Circus" by Michael Hedstrom (www.hedstorm.net) and it worked out just fine. Also check out the songs "Calliope of Death" by Lalo Shiffrin on the soundtrack to Rollercoaster, "Hall of Mirrors" on the soundtrack to Hellraiser 2, and also check out the song that plays on this websight:
www.zombotheclown.com


----------



## Gorey

Michael is a grat guy, good music for circus theme, so is the stuff from 13th track. Chad (Zombo) also has superb taste.

Dont forget the Killer Klownz from Outer Space soundtrack

Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## Gorey

Oh yeah, I forgot, surf the wavs ftp on MinionsWeb, sure you will find other mp3s and wav files for your haunt.

http://www.minionsweb.com/wavs.htm



Gorey

Minions Web Haunt
http://www.minionsweb.com

The Hallow-Links List
http://www.hallow-links.com


----------



## DeathDealer

Singapore by Tom Waits has a creepy carnival feel to it. It is on the album Rain Dogs.


----------



## Screamhaunt

slowing the music down slightly would be sort of creepy too. It would be nice to get some types of files and edit the heck out of them, especially in the reverb department. I know someone that had a reel to real, he made some incredible sounds and music. It had multiple tracks, so he could put music upon it, and add several tracks of individually recorded sounds, and then mix them down to the original track. I am sure there are mounds of newer more sophisticated types of equipment, but a Teac Reel to Reel can be cheap if you find one for sale. Just an idea.

Screamhaunt


----------



## demented dave

"Halloween Sounds, effects requests from the pros," my latest CD release, has three circus/carnival tracks. 

I have gotten a lot of positive feedback about the disks and these tracks in particular!

Check out Halloween Sounds -effects requests from the pros at:
www.13TracksHalloweenCD.com/sounds.html

These CDs were created based on needs and requests from haunters, and feature several innovations including Schizo-Stereo and tracks to drive a 'talking' skeleton or other prop!


Thanx



Halloween Sounds - effects requests from the pros is available now!


dEmented Dave
www.dEmenteDave.com


----------



## chubacabra

http://gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm check out the midnight circus cd

in front of him, a werewolf, behind him, the headless horseman. it was time to make the hardest decision: what to be for halloween


----------



## Fleshrot

I'd love to get my hands on Carnival music myself!!!!! There's nothing quite like evil circus music playing with a clown in the background making insane laughter! Go to www.circusmusic.com This guy has some awsome carnival/circus music you'd DIE for.




"There's a new taste for blood being born, and when it's released ALL Hell will break loose!"

John Elks


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights

If you need demented Carnival music check out the soundtrack or music from the movie: "Killer Klowns From Outer Space"


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Dante of Doom

phsyco theme is carnival like

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Misfit

do you want an actual carnival theme?
helloween - we burn is kinda carnivalish/speed metal lol
but serch www.altivista.com

All is done


----------



## Halloweiner

*You can try my sounds page. I believe I may have a couple of circus type sound files on it. Just click on my signature box, and then the Crypt that says "Sounds". There's 2 sound pages, and a dozen or more movie sounds pages. They're all free for downloading to your own PC.*

<center></center>


----------



## hsmag

I know it's a little late for this, but coming either at the end of this year, Virgil Franklin is going to put out a haunt CD simply titled "Klown". I've talked to him about this project and he has told me that he wants this to be the most twisted, most evil carnival music you've ever heard. Like I said, I realize it won't come out in time for you this year, but perhaps if you ever do another carnival/circus theme....

I'm working with him right now to get a brand new site up, but for now, you can check his current site at http://www.ncci.net/virgil/ether.htm

HauntSearch Magazine, the haunt industry's FIRST online magazine! http://hsmag.net


----------

